# Hurricane Nate



## Latestarter (Oct 7, 2017)

Two devastating hurricanes already in Harvey and Irma, and now Nate is making landfall squarely over the coast of Mississippi. I appears from the radar that New Orleans was spared most everything this time, but Nate is going to do damage over the same area that Katrina devastated all those years back (8/2005). Looks like the brunt will be felt by Alabama, the FL pan handle, and southern GA. The heaviest rainfall is going to double down over the same areas that Irma pounded.

Hope any and all here who may be in the path are prepared and suffer no serious damage.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Oct 7, 2017)

Stay safe everyone


----------



## babsbag (Oct 8, 2017)

I totally missed hearing about this. Will be praying for everyone's safety.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 8, 2017)

It hit as a Cat 1, it's hunker down time. Nate is supposed to follow a path all the way to New York and bring a lot of rain before it fizzles out.


----------



## BarnyardBlast (Oct 8, 2017)

It's ugly outside. I'm usually up and starting animals at this time but I can't go outside in THAT kind of weather. I typically love being outside in the rain and I love misty rain if I'm working on animal chores, but I'm not sure I can make it out of the front yard, much less walk over the property. 

We have three rescue goats that are technically in quarantine, but early in the storm last night, a dead branch broke one section of fence that couldn't be fixed in time. I placed them in with some of my other goats and am hoping for the best. The rain is just relentless. I anticipate several small animals will die - chickens and my turkeys - and I'm worried about the goats. (The pens have shelters but sometimes they don't stay in it) Our weather says to expect squalls for the next eight hours and the worst hasn't even arrived. Sorry to be such a downer, but I'm a bit discouraged at the moment. Since I do try to find the bright side... we currently have power. It went out for a few hours last night, but it's back for now. I anticipate it going out again later (and staying out for a bit) but for now, it's still on.


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 8, 2017)

babsbag said:


> I totally missed hearing about this. Will be praying for everyone's safety.



It was easy to miss - it formed quickly, and moved very fast. It's a very lopsided storm; pretty much all of the activity is to the east of the center of rotation. If there is any good news in this, it's that there is only so much damage such a fast-moving storm has time to do.

@BarnyardBlast - I hope the worst is already over for you. When my kids were in elementary school, we had a hurricane that was projected to make landfall nearby during the night, so the school system held classes as usual the day before. About an hour before dismissal, we had a squall line come in with pouring rain and blustery wind. When I went to pick the kids up, I was driving in blinding conditions on roads with inches of water standing on them; a normally 10-minute drive took about 45 minutes. That turned out to be the worst of the storm; we had a few showers and quite a bit of wind later, but when the center officially made landfall, it was basically dry.

Praying that y'all stay safe.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 8, 2017)

Hoping for the best for those in it's path!


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 8, 2017)

Sorry you're caught in the brunt of it BYB... Hope it's better than you fear WRT your animals. Hang in there and please give us an update when it's done.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 8, 2017)

that everyone in it's path stays safe!


----------



## BarnyardBlast (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks! All is well. We had expected to receive a tremendous amount of wind and rain today, during the day, but it's not materializing. It looks as if last night was the worst and then a lot of rain (but no wind) this morning. It's a little misty and drizzling at times, but I was able to get out and look at the animals. They are all doing well. We have a few trees down and lots of branches, but nothing major. The section of fencing that went out right as the storm started was the only damage (and it's an easy repair). My baby chicks are fine, even with the power outage last night. The turkeys (who loved their shelter until the rain started, and then they loved the rain) came through just fine. 

I hope everyone else came through equally well!


----------

